# appropriate sponsor ads



## blinky (Feb 13, 2012)

deleted


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Yes, thank you for reporting this. I started a thread on the topic last week: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/suggestion-box/51603-need-feedback-n-new-ad-networks.html

Next time you see the ad, please let me know what website it is advertising so we can see about blocking them.

I have already taken steps to block most dating sites, but apparently one is getting through.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

ChrisH actually started a thread asking for people to point out specific ads that pop up that he should block

post them here- http://talkaboutmarriage.com/suggestion-box/51603-need-feedback-n-new-ad-networks.html


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

oops ChrisH is quick today


----------



## blinky (Feb 13, 2012)

deleted


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

ah that explains why my distributor keeps showing up


----------

